# Can't start without remote



## etzc (Jul 31, 2005)

:waving: I just got a 98 altima and I can't start the engine without pushing the unlock on the keyless remote. After I push it, it appears that it turns off the antitheft alarm because the arrows on the dash stop blinking. My question is, is there anyway I can just use my key if something were to happen to my remote and it quit working? The remote is a 3 pushbutton remote that has a lock, unlock and panic buttons.
Also if I were to purchase a remote off of ebay and it looks identical to mine is there anything that I need to look for when shopping for 1 or are they all compatible? 

Thanks for any help, Charlie


----------

